# How Many In A 29 Gallon?



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

So, I've been given a 29 gallon tank with a heater and expensive filter, all I need to do is pick up a hood/light combo for it. I'm going to turn it into a nice large female betta sorority. It'll be heavily planted. How many females can I put in there?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Also, will a female sorority get along with some cory cats?


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, that will be an awesome sorority! I don't know how a sorority would act towards cory cats, though from what I've heard they might be ok together. As for the number, I'm not totally sure, but this link should help: http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I just did the aqadviser and it showed that 20 females in a 29 gallon tank would have the tank stocked right at 96%. I was thinking somewhere between 15-20 females.

The filter is built for a 60 gallon tank, and is double sided, so it'll be able to handle a large wasteload too.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, I was gonna say between 15 and 20... boy am I jealous!!!!! 

If you got 10 females I would say you could then put 6-7 cory cats in there too.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm... I think I want more betta's than anything else, so I may leave out the cory cats. May stick in a large apple snail though. Think I'll start with around 15 betta's and see how things go. Gotta get a few extra dollars though to buy the hood/light combo and the fish, and set the tank up over the weekend. I'll likely set it up tomorrow and start letting it run and decorating it and all, so it'll be ready when I pick up the hood and the first betta's.

Woot, excited and I can't wait.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I would start with 4, and add two every week or so. You don't want to put that sort of strain on a new biofilter.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

That was the plan, because I can't see financially going out and buying 15-20 betta's at once. I figured I'd start with 4, and whenever I came across a pretty colored one, I'd add it in. One fish at a time, basically.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a good plan. I think it's more fun that way! 

I was worried when you said you'd "start with 15"! :-D


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, Yeah I worded that wrong. I mean stop at 15 and see how the filter handles it, and make sure once everything is cycled, that the ammonia and stuff aren't building up too quickly inbetween water changes. If not, then I may eventually edge closer to 20.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Your bio will be fine. It may just come down to the aesthetics and inter-fish dynamics in there, as to whether you want more or not.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Honestly, I think your going to want to start with 6. four is just a little too risky to me.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, maybe 6... but either way, make sure you take pictures!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I can start with 6, not a problem at all. And pictures will definitely be taken!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey! You're living MY dream!  Are you going away for a weekend anytime soon? I'll need the extra time to gather up the tank and all that doodad...


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

If you start with 6, I recommend you do something to kick-start the cycle.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

6 small females wont be much of a shock to a cycled tank. The only thing i can see that jumps out at me is the filtration might be too much.... my girls really arent that messy, and dont do super well with much water movement. Other than that, it should prove to be an awesome project. I have a 20 long sorority and its easily my favorite tank


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I had 6 girls in a 29 with 3 cories and 10 neons. Everyone got along great  Except a few more cories than 3 would probably be appreciated!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

one more thing i should add, I suggest a versa-top for the tank. the versa tops have the rubber back strip that you can cut perfectly to fit your filter... the plastic ones leave gaps. Ive had many over the years commit fishycide by jumping out that little gap


----------

